# Inguinal hernia advice needed!



## richie2 (8 mo ago)

Hi all, 
New here as a poster. I'm 60+ mountain biker, and I have an inguinal hernia, diagnosed two years back. I decided to live with it as it isn't dramatic and didn't fancy surgery and 6 weeks off. lately though its been aching after an hour or so of Mountain Biking, oddly enough road biking doesn't seem to bother me. I think its the position and the pushing over roots and climbs etc. So I reckon it isn't going to get better, despite me trying ab exercises etc to try and tighten the fascia and muscles around the "canal".I have 2 questions for the forum;
1. Does this "ache" seem like it relates to the hernia? I think so especially as when I cough I can feel it more. ( Got my pelvis x rayed just in case it was a hip issue and whilst my hip is a bit worn, ( I'm old now!) they dont think its particularly bad / knackered just yet)
2. Anyone got views on the op? Watch and wait or bite the bullet? I met an ex rider who got his femoral nerve damaged in a hernia op, and had to give up cycling. That would NOT be funny. Scary. Post op pain etc all stacks the argument up to do nothing. But I really dislike the dull ache after an hour, and the rest of the lads forging ahead.
But I'm not getting any younger and one day it will need doing. 

Annoying but all I can do is ask for advice and then decide I suppose? Anyone got thoughts or experience?

Rich


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

One thing that was a bother was my guts pouring out into my sack! It was more of a discomfort thing than anything however, could be painful at times.

Had surgery #1 and the RN told me going in, "either you will experience excruciating pain or you will experience none".
Was NOT off the mark! Those pills were in no way recreational... Took a little time to get back to "do what ya do" but in the end was worth it.

Surgery #2... The second hernia occurred on the opposing side a year to the day later. This surgery was painless and pills were solely recreational. Was worth the repair and not worrying about guts pouring out into the sack after.

Gitter dun and overwith was my choice. Was worth the trouble and has been holding up for 20 years now.
Sure beats the hell out of the discomfort that is easily remedied!


----------



## bizango (Mar 20, 2016)

I had hernia surgery at the end of 2015. They don't heal and get better without the surgery, they will only stay the same or get worse. The ache before I had it was annoying, particularly when flying. I raced an entire 'cross season with it without real issue though, but I didn't want to have this hanging over my head indefinitely. They can get to the point of causing serious issues (if you can't poop, you know you waited too long). This is a very common surgery. Sure there will be cases where someone had an issue, but that will be true of not getting the surgery. Yes, there is post operative pain, but if you're a cyclist you have most likely dealt with post crash pain. You just have to suck it up for a week or so and it'll get better. Mine has been mostly good since surgery. Over the next 6+ months it would still get irritated on occasion (bumpy roads, oddly enough), but the surgeon said it was fine and mostly likely cause by the fact that I'm so skinny. I really don't think about it anymore. I'd do it again if faced with the same situation (hopefully not!).


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

I’m a bit younger but had the surgery about 8 years ago. The pain eventually made it so I could not ride or stand for more than 10 minutes at a time. Lots of docs thought it was something else but in the end it was a hernia. Recovery was quick at first (few days and then walking) but I had lingering occasional pain from internal scarring. Still hurts occasionally but way better than life before the hernia.


----------



## Huascaran (Jan 1, 2021)

Get the surgery while you’re still young enough to enjoy yourself and heal properly, it’s not that bad. If it hadn’t been for the post op nausea, probably from the meds, the recovery wasn’t that bad. My nausea should have been managed better, so just make sure that yours is.


----------



## Ranger Danger (10 mo ago)

First off, stop saying you’re old, you’re still mountain biking which puts you in the upper percentile of fit individuals, and I’m the same age.

I have several very active friends that have had theirs fixed without issue. Your hernia should be assessed by a physician, or two, and not all of us mountain bikers. People can get by for quite a while with a hernia, but if you are on a trip, like one friend of mine, and it decides to get serious, which murphy’s law dictates that it will, you could end up in a very bad way. But if you never leave your local municipality, namely EMS, rock on! No pun intended


----------



## richie2 (8 mo ago)

Thanks all, yes, slowly buy surely I'm getting round to facing up to it, getting it done. There's a guy on the internet running "my natural hernia cure" and he advocates ab exercises, and to be fair he seems a nice guy, and not some nutter out to scam people with snake oil, and creams etc. but the more I learnt about this and the more I chatted to medics, the less convinced I was. I've diligently tried exercises for 2 years but its not any better. Getting a vasectomy freaked me out a bit so this will also be difficult for me but I think its gotta be faced up to and sorted. The NHS waiting list will probably be around 1 year anyway so I better get started!


----------



## Pushes up hills (May 22, 2006)

Had it twice. Same location, maybe 4 years apart in late 90's and early 2000's, so I don't know how much is applicable to day.

Don't know when it happened 1st, but had it as a kid growing up. Never serious pain, but an "uncomfortable" feeling sometimes that seemed as though it could have gotten bad (which it can, as mentioned above).

Finally did it the "old fashioned" style, which is basically stuffing it back in and sewing it up tight, as opposed to the mesh patch reinforcement method. The surgeon advised against the mesh, as he stated that occasionally it causes nerve issues and lots of pain. Literally a week before I could walk further than the bathroom, and 6 weeks before I could really lift anything. That 1st week felt as though someone were holding a lit match to my right testicle anytime I was upright. Not fun.

In retrospect, I don't think it was ever really right, as there was still a bit of a bulge in the area (could have been scar tissue). A few years later, after some stomach issues, I got sick and vomited, busting the whole thing out again.

The second time, the surgeon I got was a younger, push the recovery type. He literally laughed when I told him my original surgeon refused to do the mesh, and dismissed any notion of NOT using it.
And so I did.
A few hours after the discharge...literally, I drove to the video store rented a movie. I was walking fine the next day with the only side effect of being sore. Was told I could go back to work in two weeks, and could have probably done it in one had I not done a lot of physical lifting at the job. Can't imagine it being any easier after being sliced open like that, and under no circumstances would I ever opt for the old style again...if it is even done anymore. Or maybe that's not an option for you?

No issues since, and as of yet, none of those "mesh patch" lawsuits have effected me.

Either way, I would do it. My grandfather suffered from this for many years. It doesn't get better.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Had one done about 6 years ago (at 56) after experiencing the same symptoms as you. It was easy and I was back on the bike after a week, riding hard again after about 10 days or so. Went back for my 2-week appointment and asked , "why didn't you just put mesh on the other side, too?". She said I didn't need it. Well, 6 years on and now I do. No question I'm gonna do the other side. Do the research, find a good surgeon, and do it. My stomach hurt like hell getting out of bed the first morning or 2 but not much after that.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

get it done as soon as you can, you'll be so much better off. i had mine done almost 8 yrs ago with mesh and was walking that day and in 5 days i was climbing ladders and painting the exterior of the house. not recommending that, but just saying the pain was pretty much nonexistent. extension ladders were moved by wife and daughter.


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

I had both sides done, one about 8 years ago, one less than a year ago. Both were laparoscopic mesh repairs, with mesh on the inside of the hernia. No problems so far with either.

Did not need any pain meds for either, just took my time building back up. I did lots of walking until I could sit on the saddle again without discomfort, which was about 4-6 weeks. So I started rebuilding in mid November. I lifted weights this winter (like real back squats) and have trained higher volume on the bike this year than ever.
I’m sure I have skilled surgeons to thank for such good outcomes. Talk to a doc or two and work through your concerns.


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

BmanInTheD said:


> Had one done about 6 years ago (at 56) after experiencing the same symptoms as you. It was easy and I was back on the bike after a week, riding hard again after about 10 days or so. Went back for my 2-week appointment and asked , "why didn't you just put mesh on the other side, too?". She said I didn't need it. Well, 6 years on and now I do. No question I'm gonna do the other side. Do the research, find a good surgeon, and do it. My stomach hurt like hell getting out of bed the first morning or 2 but not much after that.


Awesome you were back riding that quick! Took a few weeks for me to get back on.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

I had the mesh repair and had some residual pain but was riding on the road within 4 weeks. My sister died because of an entrapped intestine that went septic so don't wait till it's too late.


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)

Hope OP gets all fixed up soon. 

I just got diagnosed with hernia and doc didn’t catch it at first last year because I didn’t have sharp pains, more like pressure pains. 
And did/do you guys have pain/ache in one nut with your symptoms & is it normal for issues with going #2?

I have seen the surgeon & waiting on imaging to see if there might be more than one hernia… hurry up & wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pushes up hills (May 22, 2006)

There must be some type of weird hex thing going on with me and the internet lately...

I belong to a SXS forum. A guy had been posting about an issue he was having with it dying out, but seemed reluctant to do anything with our advice. I told him (in much more kind words) to **** or get off the pot with what we were telling him.
Literally, 4 hours later, my machine began doing the exact same thing.

And a few days after my post above regarding hernia's, I woke up feeling as though I had...for lack of a better description, slept with 1 nut under my leg or something. Just seemed sore and didn't think much of it. Rode the next day. Soreness persisted, but was showing no improvement.
Got word from the doc yesterday: right "fat" hernia. Waiting to schedule surgery as we speak.


dirt-nerd said:


> Hope OP gets all fixed up soon.
> 
> I just got diagnosed with hernia and doc didn’t catch it at first last year because I didn’t have sharp pains, more like pressure pains.
> And did/do you guys have pain/ache in one nut with your symptoms & is it normal for issues with going #2?
> ...


Pain/ache or "tired" feeling in that side testicle has been common with the ones I have. Nothing sharp, though....
However, I've never had an issue with pooping with any of them. I'd contact the doc ASAP, as I think that is a red flag for serious issues.


----------

